# Aktivierung von Windows 8 wurde bereits ausgehebelt



## onliner (7. August 2012)

Das neue Betriebssystem von Microsoft ist noch nicht in den Regalen und schon kursiert im Netz bereits eine Methode die Aktivierung von Windows 8 zu umgehen.
Wie gestern von winfuture.de berichtet, hat das  Portal 'Wzor' auf einem Illegalen eine mit einem Vollumenlizenz-Key ausgestattem Server in Editionen der Windows 8 RTM-Build 9200 bereitgestellt.

MS versucht schon seit je her eine Illegale Aktivierung von Windowsprodukten zu Unterbinden, jedoch wie in diesem Artikel eben erst bekannt wurde, wiederum erfolglos.
Die Eingabe des Schlüssels ist nicht ohne Kommandenzeileneingabe möglich. 

*Jeder sollte sich im klaren sein, das solche Methoden von Microsoft strengstens geahndet wird und Strafrechtliche konsequenzen nachsich zieht.*

Quelle: winfuture.de


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

Super Sache, hoffentlich schreibt das OS wenigstens dort Erfolgsmeldungen. Hat sich der Konzern redlich verdient.


----------



## MG42 (7. August 2012)

Win 8 kann (mir) gestohlen bleiben, da ist es auch egal wieviel Raubkopierer da M$ "schädigen", egal, jedenfalls ist der normal(zahlend)e Kunde immer der gelackmeierte, der sich mit dappischen WGA -Abfragen und -Warnungen "Sie sind Opfer einer Raubkopie geworden" (der genaue Wortlaut fiel mir grade nicht ein, aber ich bin kein Klon)  und anderen Gängeleien antun muss.
Und dann stundenlang Google bemühen muss, um endlich dieses nervige Popup Fenster abzuschalten. Hätte man sichs ja auch einfacher machen können, aber trau sich das einer mal sich an schwarze Magie zu versuchen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. August 2012)

Was soll's?
Ich bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit Windows 7 und Windows 8 würde ich, außer um es mal anzutesten und mich zu überzeugen dass es wirklich nix für mich ist, nichtmal geschenkt nehmen.
Ich hab nen PC daheim stehen und kein riesiges Tablet oder Smartphone


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. August 2012)

Geschieht MS recht, ein weiterer Sargnagel in Win8.
Sind ja eh schon so viele Nägel darin das einer mehr gar nicht mehr auffällt.
Auch interessant : Die fertige Windows 8-Version verhindert bekannte Tricks zur Umgehung des neuen Start-Bildschirms.
Und wieder ein Sargnagel mehr


----------



## Sloth (7. August 2012)

MS kann damit leben, schließlich kauft man Windows meistens mit einem PC zusammen.
Es trägt zusätzlich zur Verbreitung von Windows bei


----------



## Skysnake (7. August 2012)

Also schon immer haben die sich nicht erfolgreich dagegen gewehrt, und auch heute ist denen ein raubmordkopiertes Windows auf einem Rechner lieber als ein Linux 

Ich sag nur Windows ME(?) Produkt-key: 1234 1234 5678 Ich glaub das war der Schlüssel, oder eventuell auch 123 123 456 789 einer von beiden sollte eigentlich gehen. Das war schon SEHR offensichtlich, dass es denen da scheis egal war, so lange Firmen schön zahlen. DA verstehen die nämlich wirklich keinen Spaß. Beim kleinen Privatmann ist es denen relativ egal.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (7. August 2012)

Sloth schrieb:
			
		

> MS kann damit leben, schließlich kauft man Windows meistens mit einem PC zusammen.
> Es trägt zusätzlich zur Verbreitung von Windows bei




Und dann nehmen sie noch Geld ein weil die Leute sich Win7 kaufen um das vorinstallierte Win8 zu ersetzen!


----------



## Locuza (7. August 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also schon immer haben die sich nicht erfolgreich dagegen gewehrt, und auch heute ist denen ein raubmordkopiertes Windows auf einem Rechner lieber als ein Linux
> 
> Ich sag nur Windows ME(?) Produkt-key: 1234 1234 5678 Ich glaub das war der Schlüssel, oder eventuell auch 123 123 456 789 einer von beiden sollte eigentlich gehen. Das war schon SEHR offensichtlich, dass es denen da scheis egal war, so lange Firmen schön zahlen. DA verstehen die nämlich wirklich keinen Spaß. Beim kleinen Privatmann ist es denen relativ egal.


 Kann man wohl fast bestätigen, da man die Pro Lizenz für 50 Euro erwerben kann, falls man eine alte Lizenz hat, über Prüfungsmaßnahmen habe ich bisher noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## Ahab (7. August 2012)

Ich bin nicht mal überrascht. Wenn DRM-Tools binnen Stunden nach Release eine Spiels ausgespielt werden, wird bei Windows sicher auch nicht halt gemacht. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit. 

Interessant (wenn ich das überhaupt so sagen darf  ) wäre das in Bezug auf Win 8 RT. Das soll ja nur an OEMs verteilt werden. Tablet-Mods mit Win 8 RT wären aber ziemlich cool.


----------



## Sharidan (7. August 2012)

*MIcrosoft Auslach*

Ich find das Edel, und hoffe das der/die Typen net erwischt werden.
Und NEIN ich bin kein Gegner von MS und auch kein Freund von Illegalen Dingen da meiner Ansicht nach jeder der etwas Leistet auch dafür Geld sehen soll.

ABER: Micrsoft macht aber immer wieder nur mist, zuerst Vista ( der neben ME der größte Fehlkauf EVER war ) und jetzt siehe diese Kachel Kiddie Oberfläche die keine Sau am PC braucht.
SmartPhone gerne, Touch Monitore wieso nicht, aber net für den Standart PC wie in 90% wenn nicht mehr der Leute besitzen.


----------



## Shinchyko (7. August 2012)

Njo, war abzusehen. Is ja auchnet sonderlich schwer, dem Windows nen imaginären Aktivierungsserver vorzugaukeln.


----------



## Drapenot (7. August 2012)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Das juckt Bill Gates doch überhaupt nicht.
Umso mehr Leute Windows benutzen, sei es nun geklaut oder gekauft, so lange wird auch das Windows Monopol bestehen.
Hauptsache ihr benutzt Windows und nicht ein anderes OS. Solange dass der Fall ist wird MS auch weiterhin sehr viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. August 2012)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Das juckt Bill Gates doch überhaupt nicht.


 
Vor allem weil der schon seit Jahren raus ist aus Microsoft


----------



## Fireb0ng (7. August 2012)

Ging ja schnell dafür das es fast niemand haben will


----------



## casper (7. August 2012)

Vielleicht sollten sie es machen wie Apple, die verkaufen ihr OS für 20Euro und man kann damit bis zu 5 Macs abdecken. 
Da lohnt sich das Raubkopieren gar nicht


----------



## moe (7. August 2012)

Und wieviel Prozent der (Privat)Leute die täglich mit nem PC arbeiten bekommen das mit oder aktivieren ihr Windows illegal? 
Richtig, ein kleiner Bruchteil. Und der Teil interessiert Microsoft gar nicht. Die ganzen OEM Benutzer kaufen ihre Rechner nicht ganz ohne Grund zu MM & Co. 

Ich werde Win8 auch links liegen lassen, wie schon Vista. Wenn ich mir je ein Smartphone antu, dann mit Android, Tablet ist total unnötig und warum sollte ich mein funktionierendes Win7 gegen eine Bauklötze OS ersetzten?


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

die paar Leute die Windows illegal nutzen interessiert Microsoft nicht. In China oder Russland gibt es deutlich mehr illegale Kopien als in Europa.


----------



## thysol (7. August 2012)

Sharidan schrieb:


> ABER: Micrsoft macht aber immer wieder nur mist, zuerst Vista ( der neben ME der größte Fehlkauf EVER war ) und jetzt siehe diese Kachel Kiddie Oberfläche die keine Sau am PC braucht.


 
Naja, selbst Vista war nicht nur mist. Und Windows 8 empfinde ich nicht als Fail, ok, die Oberfäche ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür ist Windows 8 gefühlt deutlich flotter als Windows 7.


----------



## Memphys (7. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Naja, selbst Vista war nicht nur mist. Und Windows 8 empfinde ich nicht als Fail, ok, die Oberfäche ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dafür ist Windows 8 gefühlt deutlich flotter als Windows 7.


 
Entschuldigung, aber geschissen auf 10 Sekunden Startzeit, wenigstens hab ich eine vernünftige Oberfläche direkt vom Start weg. Und darüber das es nicht flüssig ist kann ich mich nicht beschweren, selbst meine Linux-Installation fühlt sich nicht "flüssiger" an und die dürfte immernoch ein bisschen performanter sein als ein überladenes Windows. Ich hab allerdings auch ne SSD.


----------



## danthe (8. August 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber geschissen auf 10 Sekunden Startzeit, wenigstens hab ich eine vernünftige Oberfläche direkt vom Start weg. Und darüber das es nicht flüssig ist kann ich mich nicht beschweren, selbst meine Linux-Installation fühlt sich nicht "flüssiger" an und die dürfte immernoch ein bisschen performanter sein als ein überladenes Windows. Ich hab allerdings auch ne SSD.


 
Hat eigentlich irgendjemand von euch Windows 8 mal ausprobiert? Wenn euch Metro nicht zusagt, dann scheißt doch drauf, selbst wenn man noch extra auf einen (!) Button klicken muss um auf den Desktop zu kommen hat man ein wesentlich besseres Windows 7.
Ich hab es selbst den RC aufm Rechner und es gibt einfach nichts auszusetzen. Ihr habt euch doch alle nur auf den Startbildschirm eingeschossen und hackt deswegen auf dem ganzen System herum.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Super Sache, hoffentlich schreibt das OS wenigstens dort Erfolgsmeldungen. Hat sich der Konzern redlich verdient.


 
Wieso hat sich der Konzern das verdient? 1 Mal raten, du hast Windows auf deinem Rechner??




> egal, jedenfalls ist der normal(zahlend)e Kunde immer der gelackmeierte


Diese Gängeleien haben wir den Betrüger zu verdanken, welche Leistung für kein Entgelt nutzen wollen, diese haben meist eine ähnliche Einstellung wie du .. Bei Windows 98 war das noch nicht so, liegt wohl in der Entwicklung unserer Gesellschaft, das alle alles Gratis wollen!

MS ist nicht blöd und sie könnten wenn sie wollten auch einfach einen Hardware-Dongle mitliefern, damit wäre die Raubkopiererei auch ziemlich gedämpft. Ich werde nie Bill Gates Zitat vergessen "Lieber ein schwarzes Windows als ein echtes Mac OS" 

Was mich in letzter Zeit extrem stört in wirklich jedem Thread in dem Win 8 angesprochen wird sind die "Win 8 ist schlecht weil ich mich nicht anpassen kann, es nie getestet habe , meinen PC nicht damit installieren kann und mir metro nichtgefällt Posts - Kindergarten-Alarm!!".. Das ist interessiert doch niemanden.


----------



## Singler (8. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Super Sache, hoffentlich schreibt das OS wenigstens dort Erfolgsmeldungen. Hat sich der Konzern redlich verdient.


 
Ich hoffe, du bekommst ne Sperre hier... Hättest du dir redlich verdient.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. August 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bekommst ne Sperre hier... Hättest du dir redlich verdient.


 
Ja klar


----------



## thysol (8. August 2012)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, aber geschissen auf 10 Sekunden Startzeit, wenigstens hab ich eine vernünftige Oberfläche direkt vom Start weg. Und darüber das es nicht flüssig ist kann ich mich nicht beschweren, selbst meine Linux-Installation fühlt sich nicht "flüssiger" an und die dürfte immernoch ein bisschen performanter sein als ein überladenes Windows. Ich hab allerdings auch ne SSD.



Wenn dir die neue Oberflaeche nicht gefaellt dann bleib halt bei Windows 7. Aber nur wegen der Oberflaeche ein OS runtermachen ist doch Banane.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

thysol schrieb:


> Wenn dir die neue Oberflaeche nicht gefaellt dann bleib halt bei Windows 7. Aber nur wegen der Oberflaeche ein OS runtermachen ist doch Banane.



Das hast du Recht..  Aber man muss halt auch die Lajen respektieren






> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Singler*
> ...


 
Der wird jetzt zur Strafe von MS im Skype abgehört


----------



## Pourl (8. August 2012)

Win 8 ist ne tolle Sache und wer den Desktop-Button nicht findet, klickt wie seit je her: Windows-Taste + "D"


----------



## Gohst2000 (8. August 2012)

W8 ist einfach Mist! Dieser Kachel Mist....App. Mist das will doch keiner! Ich bleibe bei W7 und W8 wird eh ein totaler flopp....


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

Gohst2000 schrieb:


> W8 ist einfach Mist! Dieser Kachel Mist....App. Mist das will doch keiner! Ich bleibe bei W7 und W8 wird eh ein totaler flopp....



Du kannst dir deinen dämlichen Post sparen. Bleib bei Windows 7 es zwingt dich ja keiner. Und ob Windows 8 ein flopp wird, nur weil du es nicht magst ist jetzt Mal eine mutige Behauptung.
Für Anfänger ist die Umstellung auf Windows 8 ohne Startmenu aber Metro vielleicht zu viel des *Guten*


----------



## Locuza (8. August 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand von euch Windows 8 mal ausprobiert? Wenn euch Metro nicht zusagt, dann scheißt doch drauf, selbst wenn man noch extra auf einen (!) Button klicken muss um auf den Desktop zu kommen hat man ein wesentlich besseres Windows 7.
> Ich hab es selbst den RC aufm Rechner und es gibt einfach nichts auszusetzen. Ihr habt euch doch alle nur auf den Startbildschirm eingeschossen und hackt deswegen auf dem ganzen System herum.


 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ot-desktop-nur-zweite-wahl-3.html#post4454696

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ot-desktop-nur-zweite-wahl-6.html#post4455024

Ich denke ich habe es wenigstens "ausprobiert". 




kühlprofi schrieb:


> Wieso hat sich der Konzern das verdient? 1 Mal raten, du hast Windows auf deinem Rechner??
> 
> Diese Gängeleien haben wir den Betrüger zu verdanken, welche Leistung für kein Entgelt nutzen wollen, diese haben meist eine ähnliche Einstellung wie du .. Bei Windows 98 war das noch nicht so, liegt wohl in der Entwicklung unserer Gesellschaft, das alle alles Gratis wollen!
> 
> ...


 Ja, ich habe Windows 8 als OS und das seit bald einem Jahr. Eigentlich habe ich per se W8 nicht nur schlecht geredet, sondern auch Vorteile genannt, aber darauf konzentriere ich mich auch nicht mehr. Ich bin froh das die andere Front das übernimmt und ich mich nur auf die negativen Aspekte konzentrieren darf 
Verdient hat sich der Konzern das durch die teils sperrige Bedienung, der Bevormundung des Kundes und auch dem Weg hin zu einem geschlossenen System, wo falls es sich wirklich bad entwickelt, jeder Müll von MS zertifiziert werden muss und das bei Entwicklern selten auf Gegenliebe stößt. 

In dem Sinne darf auch jeder meine Beiträge ignorieren, falls ihm Windows Hate zu wider ist.
Haters gonna hate, lovers gonna love. 



Singler schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bekommst ne Sperre hier... Hättest du dir redlich verdient.


Rede mal mit den Mods, vielleicht lässt sich ja was machen


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

casper schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sie es machen wie Apple, die verkaufen ihr OS für 20Euro und man kann damit bis zu 5 Macs abdecken.
> Da lohnt sich das Raubkopieren gar nicht


 na klar, man kann für 0€ alle PCs abdecken. oder wieso meinst du werden immernoch spiele aus der "pyramide" illegal heruntergeladen und vervielfältigt? die kosten zum Teil 5-10€.


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

Gohst2000 schrieb:


> W8 ist einfach Mist! Dieser Kachel Mist....App. Mist das will doch keiner! Ich bleibe bei W7 und W8 wird eh ein totaler flopp....


 Das kann gar nciht floppen weil es einfach auf jedem rechner vorinstallier sein wird xD also lizenz ist lizenz. Kannst ja mal in einem jahr zu MM gehen und sagen du willst einen PC ohne Win8. Die lachen dich aus ^^


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. August 2012)

Ob die wirklich lachen stellt sich noch heraus Zumindest in dem M&M der bei uns ist werden Sie nicht lachen sondern du, da kommt dann die gegenfrage was ist windoof 8
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich auch ein PC bei M&M gekauft hatte.
Das ende vom Lied war ich musste denen sagen was defekt ist, bei der 4 reperatur habe ich ihn wieder abgeholt (ohne das die was gemacht haben) mit dem Spruch auf eure Garantie kann man ... ich repriert.


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

Fireb0ng schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die wirklich lachen stellt sich noch heraus Zumindest in dem M&M der bei uns ist werden Sie nicht lachen sondern du, da kommt dann die gegenfrage was ist windoof 8
> Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich auch ein PC bei M&M gekauft hatte.
> Das ende vom Lied war ich musste denen sagen was defekt ist, bei der 4 reperatur habe ich ihn wieder abgeholt (ohne das die was gemacht haben) mit dem Spruch auf eure Garantie kann man ... ich repriert.


Nach der zweiten erfolglosen Reparatur bei dem selben Fehler hast du ein recht auf Wandlung. Sprich Geld zurück.oder ein mindestens gleichwertiges Gerät.


----------



## Jan565 (8. August 2012)

Windows 8 ist einfach müll! Aber wie Bill Gates schon sagt: Er habe lieber 4 Millionen gecrackte Windows Kopien als einen mit iOS. 



AnthraX schrieb:


> Das kann gar nciht floppen weil es einfach auf jedem rechner vorinstallier sein wird xD also lizenz ist lizenz. Kannst ja mal in einem jahr zu MM gehen und sagen du willst einen PC ohne Win8. Die lachen dich aus ^^


 
Und ich lache den aus, der zu MM geht und sich einen PC kauft!


----------



## AnthraX (8. August 2012)

Das kannst du gerne machen. trotzdem macht es den großteil des marktes aus. Von daher stehst du da mit dem lachen eher auf der falschen seite ^^ Was interessiert es MS ? dWin8 wird dort am laufenden Band verkauft. mehr wollen die nicht. Daher ist es eh sinnlos bei winem Windows von einem Flopp zu reden. zumindest wirtschlaftlich...


----------



## Fireb0ng (8. August 2012)

ich durfte mir einen neuen PC aussuchen aber der war noch schlechter Geforce gt 250 und ein Q9er der langsamer war als mein q6600


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2012)

Es ist ein erheblicher Unterschied ob man sagt win 8 ist müll oder Metro ist müll. nach ein paar Wochen gibts das olle klassische Startmenu sowieso auch für win 8, wie sieht denn dann die Meinung der win8 verfeindeten aus?..würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## Danielreb (9. August 2012)

Immer wieder Lustig zu lesen über was sich manche Leute so aufregen. Ich hab es jetzt auch mal getestet und muss sagen bin sehr überrascht von Win8. Klar die Metro Oberfläche ist gewöhnungsbedürftig aber mit einem klick ist man ganz schnell auf dem Desktop. Da versteh ich die Aufregung hier gar nicht oder ist vielen der eine klick zuviel? Windows wird halt modern aber mit nem bisschen Einarbeitung in das ganze sollte das wohl kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung warum diese völlig unpraktische, auf Touchscreens ausgerichtete Oberfläche "modern" sein soll - ein Desktop-PC wird nunmal in 99,9% der Fälle mit Maus und Tastatur gesteuert, da ist diese alberne Kacheloberfläche einfach nicht sinnvoll. Aber Microsoft packt den Baseballschläger aus und befiehlt mir: Du stehst jetzt auf bunte Kacheln und brauchst keinen Startmenüknopf mehr... oder wir zertrümmern dir die Kniescheiben!


----------



## Locuza (9. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum diese völlig unpraktische, auf Touchscreens ausgerichtete Oberfläche "modern" sein soll - ein Desktop-PC wird nunmal in 99,9% der Fälle mit Maus und Tastatur gesteuert, da ist diese alberne Kacheloberfläche einfach nicht sinnvoll. Aber Microsoft packt den Baseballschläger aus und befiehlt mir: Du stehst jetzt auf bunte Kacheln und brauchst keinen Startmenüknopf mehr... oder wir zertrümmern dir die Kniescheiben!


 Du Frevel! Wieso verstehen einfach die Leute nicht, dass Windows 8 eine Offenbarung ist? Die Oberfläche ist das Beste was es gibt und diese sterile Bonbongrafik ist zeitlos modern, schlicht und freshy, fast so wie damals in den 90s. 
Maus und Tastatur haben eh ausgedient, das sind altertümliche Eingabesteuerungen. Die Tablets zeigen ganz eindeutig wo die Richtung hingeht und wenn es jemanden an etwas fehlen sollte, kann er ja eine Tastatur anschließen, dass Gerät Surface von MS zeigt schon mal das Gerät der Zukunft. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso einige hier meinen die Metro-Oberfläche wäre unpraktisch? Man kann eine Kachel kaum verfehlen, so groß ist der Bildschirmanteil. Es ist unglaublich spaßig Freelancer mit seiner Maus zu spielen und von Ecke zu Ecke wichtige Grundfunktionen zu aktivieren, aber eig. macht man das per Tastatur. 
Dazu gesellen sich zahlreiche andere Vorteile, wie SkyDrive mit 25Gb, wo die Windows-Live-ID gebannt wird, falls man im öffentlichem Ordner nicht AGB konforme Bilder zeigt, so stellt man Erziehung vom dümmlichem Volk sicher.
Ich kann diese ganzen Windows 8 Hater schon gar nicht mehr ertragen


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du Frevel! Wieso verstehen einfach die Leute nicht, dass Windows 8 eine Offenbarung ist? Die Oberfläche ist das Beste was es gibt und diese sterile, Bonbongrafik ist zeitlos modern, schlicht und freshy, fast so wie damals in den 90s.
> Maus und Tastatur haben eh ausgedient, das sind altertümliche Eingabesteuerungen. Die Tablets zeigen ganz eindeutig wo die Richtung hingeht und wenn es jemanden an etwas fehlen sollte, kann er ja eine Tastatur anschließen, dass Gerät Surface von MS zeigt schon mal das Gerät der Zukunft.
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso einige hier meinen die Metro-Oberfläche wäre unpraktisch? Man kann eine Kachel kaum verfehlen, so groß ist der Bildschirmanteil. Es ist unglaublich spaßig Freelancer mit seiner Maus zu spielen und von Ecke zu Ecke wichtige Grundfunktionen zu aktivieren, aber eig. macht man das per Tastatur.
> Dazu gesellen sich zahlreiche andere Vorteile, wie SkyDrive mit 25Gb, wo die Windows-Live-ID gebannt wird, falls man im öffentlichem Ordner nicht AGB konforme Bilder zeigt, so stellt man Erziehung vom dümmlichem Volk sicher.
> Ich kann diese ganzen Windows 8 Hater schon gar nicht mehr ertragen


 
Danke dass du mir die Augen geöffnet hast, Asche auf mein blasphemisches Haupt


----------



## Locuza (9. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Danke dass du mir die Augen geöffnet hast, Asche auf mein blasphemisches Haupt


 Die anderen leisten halt zu wenig Überzeugungsarbeit 

Ich hoffe man sieht mir nicht an, dass ich im innerlichen Zwiespalt über Windows 8 weine


----------



## onliner (9. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Maus und Tastatur haben eh ausgedient, das sind altertümliche Eingabesteuerungen. Die Tablets zeigen ganz eindeutig wo die Richtung hingeht und wenn es jemanden an etwas fehlen sollte, kann er ja eine Tastatur anschließen, dass Gerät Surface von MS zeigt schon mal das Gerät der Zukunft.


 Volle Zustimmung. Mit Win8 ist ist der Erste schritt getan, sich " von Maus und Tastatur" allmählich zu verabschieden.
Allerdings wird es schon noch ein gutes Stück weg sein bis wir uns von der Maus und Tastatur verabschieden können. Zumal wir uns erst kürzlich von der Floppydisk und USB 1.0 getrennt haben, sagen wir eher, es wird kaum mehr in anspruch genommen.

MS geht nur meiner Meinung nach in die richtige Richtung in betracht der allgemeinen Hardwareentwicklung. Mit Win8 werden wir uns in absehbarer zeit vom Desktop-Sytemen und schweren Laptops trennen. Tuochpanel werden eher in Serverfarmen interessant sein oder im Logistischen bereichen.
Touchdisplays für den Stanardnutzer im Privatem "noch" eher nicht, das kann ich mir einfach nicht so richtig vorstellen. Mit Tabletts und erwerb von diversen Apps wird die Bedienung von TV, Heimautomatisierung, Internet-to-Go, etc. und der Einsatz von Win8 leichter gemacht, schließlich gibt es ja schon Smartphones, da wird auch alles Betoucht  .

Im allgemeinen sollte jeder, wirklich jeder, erst mal abwarten!


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Du Frevel! Wieso verstehen einfach die Leute nicht, dass Windows 8 eine Offenbarung ist? Die Oberfläche ist das Beste was es gibt und diese sterile Bonbongrafik ist zeitlos modern, schlicht und freshy, fast so wie damals in den 90s.
> Maus und Tastatur haben eh ausgedient, das sind altertümliche Eingabesteuerungen. Die Tablets zeigen ganz eindeutig wo die Richtung hingeht und wenn es jemanden an etwas fehlen sollte, kann er ja eine Tastatur anschließen, dass Gerät Surface von MS zeigt schon mal das Gerät der Zukunft.


 


onliner schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Mit Win8 ist ist der Erste schritt getan, sich " von Maus und Tastatur" allmählich zu verabschieden.


 
Manchmal glaube ich doch an die Notwendigkeit von Ironie-Tags.


----------



## onliner (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bitte sehr deine Ironie ist angekommen . Zufrieden...

Zu meinem Posting ebennoch 
Windows 8 für Administratoren. Das umfassende Handbuch - Das Buch von Galileo Computing


----------



## Locuza (9. August 2012)

onliner schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Mit Win8 ist ist der Erste schritt getan, sich " von Maus und Tastatur" allmählich zu verabschieden.
> Allerdings wird es schon noch ein gutes Stück weg sein bis wir uns von der Maus und Tastatur verabschieden können. Zumal wir uns erst kürzlich von der Floppydisk und USB 1.0 getrennt haben, sagen wir eher, es wird kaum mehr in anspruch genommen.
> 
> MS geht nur meiner Meinung nach in die richtige Richtung in betracht der allgemeinen Hardwareentwicklung. Mit Win8 werden wir uns in absehbarer zeit vom Desktop-Sytemen und schweren Laptops trennen. Tuochpanel werden eher in Serverfarmen interessant sein oder im Logistischen bereichen.
> ...


Ich denke wir werden uns niemals von Maus und Tastatur verabschieden. Touch kann eine Maus + Tastatur nicht ersetzen oder nur die Maus, ebenfalls können die zwei anderen Touch nicht ersetzen. Ein Touch-Display fehlt es an Präzision und das Arbeiten ermüdet nach einiger Zeit, aber simple Steuerungen lassen sich schneller, angenehmer und gezielter steuern. 
In dem Sinne ist es ein richtiger Schritt, indem man ein OS anbietet welches mit jeder Eingabesteuerung zurecht kommt, allerdings wird das bisher in Form von einem sub-optimalen "Dual-Modus" realisiert. Es fehlt W8 noch deutlich an Skalierbarkeit und flüssiger Bedienung auf allen Ebenen. W8 ist ein Kompromiss aus beiden Welten und ist besonders für Geräte mit M+T nicht die bessere Wahl, womit aber noch viele arbeiten und arbeiten werden. 
Ich finde es von MS beh..ert, dass sie einen "Dual-Modus" im Grunde haben und viele Funktionen doppelt belegt sind, aber genau das Startmenü ausradiert haben und die Charmbar in den Desktop platziert haben, der so auf dem Desktop nichts verloren hat.

@  *M4xw0lf* 

Ich habe einige Sachen ironisch gemeint, aber andere auch ernst und vielleicht nur etwas überspitzt formuliert. 
Wie gesagt ein Zwiespalt herrscht in mir


----------



## AnthraX (9. August 2012)

joaaa. So kann man es ausdrücken. Die funktionen die vorhanden sind,  sind alle schön und gut. manche hätten sich aber echt besser  integreieren lassen können. Naja. Wir sind ja erst am anfang der  "Touch+Maus+Tastatur" Zeit angelangt. Man denke mal an das ersste  "Windows". Da war man über den Kalender froh ^^

PS: das arbeiten mit meinem Toucht TFT fidne ich gar nicht ermüdend.  wenn ich gegendrücke dann legt das teil sich, wenn ich will, flach hin  und ich kann es wie einen 22" tablet genau vor mich legen.

Dell ST2220T 21.5" W Multi-touch monitor with IPS - YouTube

und glauib mir.. das ding ist unglaublich genau  da tippe ich nie  daneben und bin selbst mit der bildschrimtastatur FAST genauso schnell  wie mit der richtigen. Surfen, nachrichten etc. lese ich selbst unter  Win7 nur per touch. Also für mich geht es jetzt schon in die richtige  richtung. Den Touch TFT habe ich mir aber auch schon im hinblick auf Win  8 gekauft. Manche kaufen sich für Crysis 3 ne 500€ graka. ich kaufe mir  für win 8 einen Touch TFT, um die Funktionen zu 100% zu "geniessen"


----------



## Locuza (9. August 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> PS: das arbeiten mit meinem Toucht TFT fidne ich gar nicht ermüdend.  wenn ich gegendrücke dann legt das teil sich, wenn ich will, flach hin  und ich kann es wie einen 22" tablet genau vor mich legen.
> 
> Dell ST2220T 21.5" W Multi-touch monitor with IPS - YouTube
> 
> und glauib mir.. das ding ist unglaublich genau  da tippe ich nie  daneben und bin selbst mit der bildschrimtastatur FAST genauso schnell  wie mit der richtigen. Surfen, nachrichten etc. lese ich selbst unter  Win7 nur per touch. Also für mich geht es jetzt schon in die richtige  richtung. Den Touch TFT habe ich mir aber auch schon im hinblick auf Win  8 gekauft. Manche kaufen sich für Crysis 3 ne 500€ graka. ich kaufe mir  für win 8 einen Touch TFT, um die Funktionen zu 100% zu "geniessen"


 Im Büro kannst du eine Touchscreen-Bedienung bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit vergessen 
Zwar wird das dann eine Kombi sein, aber dieses absetzen der Hand vom Touch zur Tastatur und umgekehrt empfinde ich als nervig. 
Wie gesagt für simplere Aufgaben ist es kein Problem und cool, aber für mehrere Entwicklungsumgebungen ist es kein Segen. 
Mit einer Bildschirmtastatur wirst du mir auch kein " fast " auf die Nase drücken können 
Dafür muss die Tastatur eingeblendet werden und man hat kein taktiles Gefühl. 
Und ein Touchscreen ist aus technischen und physikalischen Gründen schon "ungenau". Um ein Icon zu treffen, brauche ich keine Maus, aber für Entwicklungsumgebungen braucht man zwingend eine Maus.
Man wird bei großen Bildschirmen mit Touch nicht weit kommen, da man absetzen muss und ein Finger nun einmal deutlich breiter ist, als ein Mauszeiger. 
Für alltägliche Sachen, wie Surfen, paar Artikel lesen ist das schon sau cool und einfach und für kleine Minigames, aber je komplexer die Szene, desto geringer der Vorteil, bis ab einer Grenze es sich zu einem Nachteil entwickelt.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> Im Büro kannst du eine Touchscreen-Bedienung bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit vergessen
> Zwar wird das dann eine Kombi sein, aber dieses absetzen der Hand vom Touch zur Tastatur und umgekehrt empfinde ich als nervig.
> Wie gesagt für simplere Aufgaben ist es kein Problem und cool, aber für mehrere Entwicklungsumgebungen ist es kein Segen.
> Mit einer Bildschirmtastatur wirst du mir auch kein " fast " auf die Nase drücken können
> ...



Metro benutzt du  ja auch nicht zum Programmieren (Entwicklungsumgebung) es ist schlicht und einfach ein Navigationsmenu, welches mehr Möglichkeiten als das Startmenu bieten soll. Schau dir einmal dieses Video an (die ersten 3,4 Minuten kann man getrost überspringen). Wenn du mal die Shortcuts draussen hast wirst du ziemlich schnell Navigieren können (ich sage nicht, dass es unter Win 7 nicht möglich ist)


Windows 8 CP Metro Start Screen Keyboard and Mouse Walkthrough - YouTube

Dass man im Büro nicht stundenlang mit den Fingern auf einem Touch rumfingern kann, da bin ich absolut deiner Meinung . Für den Alltagsgebrauch Zuhause ist es bestimmt geil und eine Maus sowie Tastatur kann man auch nebenbei noch angeschlossen haben, falls die Fingerspitzen mal wund sind


----------



## Memphys (10. August 2012)

@kühlprofi: Also kauf ich mir jetz n Monitor mit Touch nur um einmal auf die Kachel zu tippen? Wenn MS sowas forciert sollen sie doch wenigstens gucken das es ne runde Bedienung für jeden gibt... mit Maus ist Windows dumm zum bedienen, mit touch Spiele, Schreibarbeiten jeglicher art, und Bildbearbeitung sowie das manövrieren durch kleine Kontexmenüs und wechseln kanns auch irgendwie nicht sein.


----------



## Hübie (10. August 2012)

Microsoft hat sich sicher auf besonders viel Mühe gegeben das Verfahren ggü. Win7 stark zu verändern 

Zu Win8 fällt mir nur eins ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAUI (10. August 2012)

ich werde mir Windows 8 auch nicht zulegen, nicht mal ausem inet gezogen. weil die oberfläche absoluter rotz ist. ich brauch nen dekstop und keinen Appstore. ich will mein hintergrundbild sehen und meine Programme und meine startleiste sehen und nichts anderes.


----------



## Locuza (10. August 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Microsoft hat sich sicher auf besonders viel Mühe gegeben das Verfahren ggü. Win7 stark zu verändern
> 
> Zu Win8 fällt mir nur eins ein:
> 
> ...


Ich aktualisiere mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2012)

Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Im Büro kannst du eine Touchscreen-Bedienung bei 8 Stunden Arbeitszeit vergessen
> Zwar wird das dann eine Kombi sein, aber dieses absetzen der Hand vom Touch zur Tastatur und umgekehrt empfinde ich als nervig.
> Wie gesagt für simplere Aufgaben ist es kein Problem und cool, aber für mehrere Entwicklungsumgebungen ist es kein Segen.
> Mit einer Bildschirmtastatur wirst du mir auch kein " fast " auf die Nase drücken können
> ...



Stift ?? Ich heb einen.Stift mit.dem ich zB in Photoshop arbeite. Mit dem mache ich schneller umfangreiche Grafiken und navigiere auch schneller durch die ganzen kleinen Menüs als mit Maus. Tippen Tu ich dabei mit.der Tastatur. Weil es nervig.ist wenn die bildschimtastatzr ja automatisch reinploppt. Und ich arbeite damit.a zuhause und nicht im Büro  es gibt natürlich auch Anwendungen wo es.total ungeeignet ist. Dann.gibt es auch den anfänglichen "Flash" wo.man alles damit macht weil es "cooler" ist. Mittlerweile hält nur.grossteils surfen und Photoshop damit.

Ps Windows 2000 fehlt in der Liste damit kommt das dann nicht mehr hin


----------



## kühlprofi (10. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> ich werde mir Windows 8 auch nicht zulegen, nicht mal ausem inet gezogen. weil die oberfläche absoluter rotz ist. ich brauch nen dekstop und keinen Appstore. ich will mein hintergrundbild sehen und meine Programme und meine startleiste sehen und nichts anderes.



Windows 8 hat auch einen Desktop, Explorer usw. .


----------



## AnthraX (10. August 2012)

PAUI schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde mir Windows 8 auch nicht zulegen, nicht mal ausem inet gezogen. weil die oberfläche absoluter rotz ist. ich brauch nen dekstop und keinen Appstore. ich will mein hintergrundbild sehen und meine Programme und meine startleiste sehen und nichts anderes.



Typischer Fall von total uninformiert ... Setzen 6


----------



## Infin1ty (11. August 2012)

> *Jeder sollte sich im klaren sein, das solche Methoden von  Microsoft strengstens geahndet wird und Strafrechtliche konsequenzen  nachsich zieht.*


Nein, Microsoft interessiert das einen Scheiß, das wird nicht geahndet.
Die lassen es doch auch zu, dass ein Windows Key auf unendlich PCs
laufen kann, musst bei der Telefonanmeldung nur brav sagen "das produkt
ist nur auf einem Rechner installiert" 

Und wenn bei Windows ein No-Activation
Crack erkannt wurde, steht da auch nur "bitte kaufen sie original Microsoft
Software blabla"

Microsoft hat es einfach nicht nötig, dem nachzugehen.

Bevor die Moralapostel kommen: Mein Win 7 ist Original 
Und den Key habe ich gekauft.

Achja: Und strafrechtlich würden die das Privat nicht verfolgen,
viel zu aufwendig. Das wird zivilrechtlich belangt mit ner Abmahnung,
aber nur wer so dumm ist seine Warez per P2P zu saugen.


----------



## onliner (12. August 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Nein, Microsoft interessiert das einen Scheiß, das wird nicht geahndet.
> Die lassen es doch auch zu, dass ein Windows Key auf unendlich PCs
> laufen kann, musst bei der Telefonanmeldung nur brav sagen "das produkt
> ist nur auf einem Rechner installiert"
> ...


  Na wenn du Dir so sicher bist, hast ja nichts zu befürchten, außer......
Piraterie melden auch wenn es nicht explizit aufegführt ist, dennoch ist entscheident was diese Sätze bedeuten.


			
				MS schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft geht per Abmahnung, Klage oder Strafanzeige gegen betrügerische Händler vor.
> Microsoft arbeitet eng mit den Zoll, Polizei- und Ermittlungsbehörden zusammen.


Auch wenn man einzelner Benutzer ist und WIN aus irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen her hat, naja, muss jeder selbst Wissen was er macht.


----------



## 10203040 (12. August 2012)

AnthraX schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von total uninformiert ... Setzen 6


 
So sieht halt die Mehrheit aus, total uninformiert über etwas grolen Das sind dann auch die wo bei einem Autounfall vorbei fahren schön gaffend das Handy am Ohr und Ihrem  Gespächspartner gerade alles erzählen das da ein Unfall ist und der verursacher ein totaler idiot gewesen sein muss

Klar der Desktop ist nicht sofort da, aber er ist nicht gänzlich weg wie die meisten glauben, naja wie auch immer ich sag nichts den ich möchte nicht noch mehr Verwarnungen für Warheiten erhalten wie in letzter Zeit.


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2012)

@Onliner: Bei deinem Link gehts um kommerzielle Verbreitung von Schwarzkopien.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> @Onliner: Bei deinem Link gehts um kommerzielle Verbreitung von Schwarzkopien.


  google ftw


----------



## Infin1ty (14. August 2012)

Was willst du mir damit sagen ?


----------



## kühlprofi (14. August 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit sagen ?



Sry, war im Büro und in der Eile
Ja, dass onliner das auch mit Google etwas genauer nachlesen hätte können.
Ich meine, kommerzielle Verbreitung von Schwarzkopien ist ein Anderes Pflaster als privates anwenden von heruntergeladener / gecrackter Software.


----------

